# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Koje AS 15-36 koristite?

## Zuska

Koje AS 15-36 koristite? 
Koje preporučujete i zašto?

----------


## vlatka100

Mi smo imali Ferarri, kad sam ga kupovali, rekli su nam da je među najsigurnijim.

----------


## Bubimitka81

Ferarri je proizvodjac Nania, inace su medju najlosijim i najjeftinijim sjedalicama  :Undecided: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kayyya

moje obe curke imaju römer kidfix

kad sam uzimala sam detaljno proučavala testove sigurnosti i te su bile među najboljima.
imaju isofix tako da ih ne moram vezati kad djeca nisu u njima, dobru bočnu zaštitu za glavu.. jedino je sjedište malo tvrdo, ali privikle su se.

sad gledam na römerovim stranicama i vidim da imaju novije modele s dodatnim đinđama oko pojasa i bočnim djelovima za lakše manevriranje, ali te sjedalice su stvarno lagane i nije nikakav problem premjestiti ih iz auta u auto.

----------


## rahela

najbolje da isprobaš par različitih i vidiš kako ti sjedaju u auto i kako one pašu Gigi

boosteri, odnosno pomoćna postolja služe da bi pojas išao pravilnom putanjom, svu sigurnost odrađuje pojas auta, tako da je najbitnije kad dijete sjedne guzom do kraja, da pojas ide preko sredine ramena, preko sredine prsa, a donji dio remena nisko preko kukova

važno je da dijete sjedi relativno mirno da pojas i ostane u toj pravilnoj putanji (pogotovo ovaj donji dio - bedreni)

možda *smokvica* vidi temu, pa ti napiše svoje iskustvo, taman je sad u kupovini boostera i u njen auto i njenoj maloj ne pašu razni, nego samo jedan booster
tako da je zbilja najvažnije vidjeti kako booster sjeda u auto i kako dijete sjedi u njemu

----------


## Zuska

Rahela, sad sam malo zbunjena, a možda i pitam glupost, ali nije li AS 15-36, klasična autosjedalica koja se tek kasnije "pretvori" u booster?

----------


## rahela

booster je pomoćno postolje - većina booster smatra samo donji dio, pa te možda to buni?

znači pomoćno postolje (booster) 15-36kg ima i naslon i donji dio koji se kod nekih može odvojiti, a kod nekih ne, i veže se pojasom auta
donji dio pomoćnog postolja, odnosno ono što većina zove booster, služi samo za podizanje djeteta, i nema bočnu zaštitu je od 22-36kg

a imaš i kombinirane 9-36 koje imaju integrirani pojas koji se skida kada dijete dođe do 18kg i onda postaje pomoćno postolje

----------


## Smokvica.

Zuska, mi imamo roemer i cybex boostere s naslonom, ok su nam obe, roemer je masivniji i čvršći, materijal mi je draži na cybex. Ono što je meni bilo bitno da se maximalno dugo vozi u as 9-18, ove posli 15kg, odaberi koja ti bolje paše u auto, i da je što visočija da je što duže koristite s naslonom. Ja cu sad kad dođe i beba sa svojom as, vrlo vjerojatno morat po gradu vozit najstariju u sredini bez naslona, a ful ga voli jer je puno udobnije kad moze glavu naslonit na tu bočnu zastitu sa naslona..

----------


## Lucky2

Mi imamo Maxi cosi rodi, jedna ima isofix, druga nema.

----------


## vissnja

imamo Cybex od 15-36kg
ono što nisam znala, kada smo prelazili u ovu kategoriju, je to da nema naginjanja naslona (naslon AS mora da prati naslon sedišta auta, a kod nas je to potpuno uspravno)
malo je bilo čupavo jer je tada još znala da zaspi tokom duže vožnje, klatila je glavom i žalila se da je boli vrat, krivila se
sad više nemamo tih muka jer odavno ne spava tokom vožnje
ja sam zadovoljna održavanjem, presvlaku smo prali nekoliko puta zbog bljuvanja

----------


## willow_tree

moja djeca su 7 i 9 god, i oboje imaju 39 kg. još uvijek su u sjedalicama. jedna je britax romer 9-36 kg, a druga romer kidfix 15-36. jel to još ok za njih, obzirom da su kilažom prešli, ali visina im je još uvijek ok? još uvijek spavaju na putovanjima, ali mislim da će im kada dođe zima i jakne naslon biti uzak. mislila sam da se romer kidfix može razdvojiti, jer naslon i sjedište nisu fixni, ali ne nalazim uputu. da li netko zna da li se može ili ne razdvojiti naslon od sjedišta?

----------


## kudri

Be safe - definitivno najmekša od svih, a i da se malo spustiti naslon, što je super za spavanje! I na testovima je uz bok Romerici

----------


## giussepe

Pratim

----------


## zmajica

Moje obje imaju MaxiCosi Rodi. Bez obzira sto imam skoro 11godisnjakinju, ima 27 kila i spakiram ju u sjedalicu. Uz mrgudanje, naravno  :Smile: 
Mlađa ima 23 kile i 6 godina.
Te Rodice se mogu rastaviti da bude samo booster, onaj podmetač za rit ili da imaju i naslon. Veže se pojasom od auta na sic i poprijeko preko djeteta. Ja sam jako zadovoljna.

----------


## Maruška

Maxi Cosi RodiFix - ima mogućnost "položaja za spavanje".

----------


## mg1975

> imamo Cybex od 15-36kg
> ono što nisam znala, kada smo prelazili u ovu kategoriju, je to da nema naginjanja naslona (naslon AS mora da prati naslon sedišta auta, a kod nas je to potpuno uspravno)


Jel imate AS sa ili bez iso fix-a? 

Kod Cybex Solution X-fix kada je montiran sa iso fix-om nagib naslona može se korigirati...citiram uputu proizvođača "Položaj se može namjestiti pomoću regulacijske poluge (v) smještene na dnu dječjeg sjedala." tako se može dobiti na kosini naslonjača za leđa, a da je pri tome naslonjač AS-a u kontaktu sa naslonom autmobilskog sjedala.

evo i linka na upute http://cybex-online.com/media/carsea...K_FI_SI_HR.pdf

----------


## vissnja

mg1975 zapravo piše ovo "Kad se koriste ISOFIX-uporišne točke u autu, uvjerite se da je naslon za 
leđa Solution X-fix-a savršeno usklađen, te u punom kontaktu sa stražnjim 
sjedalom vozila. Položaj se može namjestiti pomoću regulacijske poluge (v) 

smještene na dnu dječjeg sjedala"

Dakle naslon AS mora u potpunosti da prati naslon sedišta automobila, što se vidi i na slici u uputstvu sa linka. Podešavanje položaja je u ovom slučaju samo da bi naslon pratio naslon sedišta.
Dakle nagib AS zavisi od konfiguracije zadnjeg sedišta, a kod nas je naslon potpuno uspravan.

----------


## sillyme

Ima netko iskustvo s Roemer Kid II?
Gledam ovaj video
https://www.babycenter.hr/proizvod/1...-sb-2000010403
ali ne vidim da li se naslon odvaja. To mi je must have. Do sada sam imala roemerice i zadovoljna sam generalno, pa ne bih mijenjala brand. Nemam isofix pa mi nikakvi -fixevi nisu u uzem odabiru...

----------


## martinaP

Mislim da oznaka 2/3 znaci da se mogu razdvojiti. Kategorija 2 je buster s naslonom, a 3 je samo buster.

----------


## lukab

> Mislim da oznaka 2/3 znaci da se mogu razdvojiti. Kategorija 2 je buster s naslonom, a 3 je samo buster.


ne mora biti... 
kategorija 2 je do 25kg, kategorija 3 do 36kg... Naslon ili bez naslona...

----------


## giussepe

Evo u kupnji smo nove as za 15-36 kg 
Molim vas novija iskustva. Kakva je koja na testovima?
Nisam shvatila ovaj dio da su ove AS znaci dva u jedan? U nekom momentu se mogu razdvojiti znaci ostane samo onaj jastucek?
Kad se uopce mogu voziti samo s jastucekom?

----------


## mašnica

Moj mlađi je 3 godine prešao i morat' ćemo uskoro kupiti veću AS. Stariji ima volvo AS s naslonom i ne mislim ga još dugo voziti bez naslona samo u boosteru. Ne znam gdje krenuti koju kupiti aah.....

----------


## lukab

> Evo u kupnji smo nove as za 15-36 kg 
> Molim vas novija iskustva. Kakva je koja na testovima?
> Nisam shvatila ovaj dio da su ove AS znaci dva u jedan? U nekom momentu se mogu razdvojiti znaci ostane samo onaj jastucek?
> Kad se uopce mogu voziti samo s jastucekom?


Kod ove grupe autosjedalica ne igra nikakvu sigurnosnu ulogu (naslon eventualno pruža neku bočnu zaštitu) nego sve odrađuje pojas automobila. Pomoćno postolje samo služi kako bi pravilno pozicioniralo pojas preko tijela djeteta (donji dio ide nisko preko kukova, gornji po sredini ramena a ne preko vrata).
Nemojte se oslanjati na testove jer ne idu sve sjedalice na njih. Ono što je najbitnije: odvedite dijete da isproba sjedalicu, posjednite ga unutra, pogledajte koliko se može podići naslon, da li mu je preuska, preširoka i slično. Nakon toga probajte sjedalicu postaviti u auto. Ove sjedalice se ne vezuju za auto (u smislu da se pojasom nešto treba fiksirati) osim ako imaju isofix (koji opet ne igra sigurnosnu ulogu nego pomaže da sjedalica ne leti po autu kada je prazna). Bitno je da naslon sjedalice prati naslon u autu, da nema prostora između, da lijepo sjeda u auto. 
Ukoliko vam sve to odgovara i sjedalica ima atest - onda je to sjedalica za vas.
Koliko je dijete staro i koliko ima kila?

Booster bez naslona se koristi tek kada se gornji dio pojasa od auta može pravilno pozicionirati preko tijela djeteta. Mi preporučamo vožnju sa naslonom što duže, dok ga dijete skroz ne preraste (sredina ušiju prelazi gornji rub naslona).

----------


## lukab

> Moj mlađi je 3 godine prešao i morat' ćemo uskoro kupiti veću AS. Stariji ima volvo AS s naslonom i ne mislim ga još dugo voziti bez naslona samo u boosteru. Ne znam gdje krenuti koju kupiti aah.....


Zašto mislite da morate kupiti veću AS? Koliko ima kila? U kojoj se sada vozi? 
U ovoj dobi je premali da bi podnio sile koje prenosi pojas automobila u tri točke. Sigurniji je u pojasevima autosjedalice (5 točaka).

----------


## giussepe

Puno hvala na detaljnom odgovoru. Sinek ima tri i pol godine i blizu 16 kg, ali je dosta dug. Oni remeni su mu na pola ledja.
Imamo Maxi Cosi Tobi. 

Svakako cemo onda sjedalicu isprobati u autu. Nisam znala sto sve treba gledati.

----------


## mašnica

3god 16kg. Imamo maxi cosi pojasevi mi se cine da mu idu ispod ramena na najvise su postavljeni...visinu jos nisam ziher moram detaljnije prouciti. Ne zuri nam se  jos znam da je u ovoj puno sigurniji.

----------


## lukab

ok, sad objema isti odgovor:

ukoliko je ikako moguće nabavite sjedalice u kojima ćete ih još barem neko vrijeme voziti vezanima s pojasevima u 5 točaka. Barem do 18kg. Odite u dućan i pogledajte kombinirane grupe 1,2,3 (do 18kg, 20 ili 25kg vezanje pojasevima od autosjedalice; nakon toga se pretvaraju u pomoćno postolje i prelazite na vezanje pojasom auta). One imaju više naslone. Isprobajte i odaberite neku u kojoj ćete izdržati do barem 18kg. Djeca su vam premala za prelazak u vezanje pojasom u tri točke. 
Postojeće sjedalice su im svakako premale ako pojasevi idu ispod razine ramena - to nije sporno. Ali je svakako sigurnije ovo rješenje koje sam vam predložila nego prelazak u vezanje pojasom auta.

----------

